# land



## Carlosr (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi there!!!!

I am an Spaniard living in London. I am now in Islington. Sorry my not brilliant English.

I would like your advice.

My parents died last year. They left some, not big lands in a very small village in the province of Zamora. It is one hour driving from Valladolid where there is daily fligths to London.

I am not motivated to make bussiness there. I am motivated to take britisness there. A place that it is not like Costa of crime or Catalunya.

It is a perfect place to grow any vegetables (not something as exotic as rice of course) and having all kind of pets including horses or donkeys.

I am thinking if some retired, or perhaps not retired, british people might be interested and how to sell it, in fact it would not be a selling, because, again, I am not motivated for bussiness.

Regarding housing. There are some houses, but although with water and electricity would be to be refurbish. Nevertheless there would be houses to find where to rent.

It is at this stage only an idea, please give me your thoughts.

Carlos


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Carlosr said:


> Hi there!!!!
> 
> I am an Spaniard living in London. I am now in Islington. Sorry my not brilliant English.
> 
> ...


I used to cross the province of Zamora and Valladolid on my way to and from the UK when I drove to Galicia. Great if you like growing Girasol, acres and acres of the stuff - and Pipas as an add-on product. Used to be amazed at the houses and the materials used to build them in the old days. Look like clay buildings. Also loved the underground dugouts they have to keep cool in the blistering summer sun out on the plains.

Might be a bit "inland" for most expats, though the regular 40+ degrees in the shade - if you can find any, in the summer time might be of interest.

Good luck developping the tourist trade there.

By the way, is your village heading towards Benavente, Portugal, Valladolid or Madrid from Zamora city?

Xose


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Why do I feel uneasy re this post?


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Derek H said:


> Why do I feel uneasy re this post?


Which one are you referring to DH. The OP's veiled effort or my reply? Please clarify.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Xose said:


> Which one are you referring to DH. The OP's veiled effort or my reply? Please clarify.


The op´s post/thread I fancy.
Sounds like an English speaker trying to make out he is Spanish.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Xose said:


> Which one are you referring to DH. The OP's veiled effort or my reply? Please clarify.


what a very true signature..... Life is a beach........all sorts of crap washes up on it


Derek, let's give the OP a chance. If, however, you're right, pretty soon it's going to smell as fishy as a ten day dead haddock:ranger:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I think we should give the OP the benefit of the doubt before making assumptions


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Xose said:


> Which one are you referring to DH. The OP's veiled effort or my reply? Please clarify.


The original. 
As you say, life is indeed a beach. And this smells like something I wish I hadn't walked in.
No offence intended. None taken, I hope.
Derek.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think it would be nice to find out more, so asking questions before jumping to conclusions would be wise doncha think???. I would want to know if building or reforming would be legal, for starters? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think it would be nice to find out more, so asking questions before jumping to conclusions would be wise doncha think???. I would want to know if building or reforming would be legal, for starters?
> 
> Jo xxx


I wish I had your trusting nature. Still going with gut feeling. I'd love to be proved wrong.
My last post on this subject.
Derek

Ps. Great site Jo, thanks for putting in the time, and even more importantly for putting up with BOF's like me.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Derek H said:


> I wish I had your trusting nature. Still going with gut feeling. I'd love to be proved wrong.
> My last post on this subject.
> Derek
> 
> Ps. Great site Jo, thanks for putting in the time, and even more importantly for putting up with BOF's like me.


Thats really sweet Derek. I think its a great site too!! And no, I'm not too trusting, I just like to hear the full story before I cast my vote lol!!!! Interestingly, the original poster hasnt returned to fill in the gaps and queries yet!??

PS what a BOF ?????? LOLOLOL................ well I am blonde!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

jojo said:


> Thats really sweet Derek. I think its a great site too!! And no, I'm not too trusting, I just like to hear the full story before I cast my vote lol!!!! Interestingly, the original poster hasnt returned to fill in the gaps and queries yet!??
> 
> PS what a BOF ?????? LOLOLOL................ well I am blonde!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Boring Old Fart


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Derek H said:


> Boring Old Fart


Of course!!!! I'm married to one of those !!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

jojo said:


> Of course!!!! I'm married to one of those !!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


My Mrs also. Although she is far too polite too say so.

Have we hijacked this thread ? Job for the moderator, who ever that is.
Derek


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Derek H said:


> My Mrs also. Although she is far too polite too say so.
> 
> Have we hijacked this thread ? Job for the moderator, who ever that is.
> Derek


academic ...since the OP has neber replied...... wonder if he got scared off?:ranger:


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

Excuse me as a relative Newby to this forum.

But reactions like that will surely put genuine Spaniards of posting on here if we assume that his broken English is an attempt at a con.
I couldn't write the same thing in Spanish without using google translator.
so give him his due for trying to post.

So I would suggest that those sort of comments are best aired in PMs of private email conversations

I hope that the moderators of this forum agree with me.
Regards Merseybob


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Merseybob said:


> Excuse me as a relative Newby to this forum.
> 
> But reactions like that will surely put genuine Spaniards of posting on here if we assume that his broken English is an attempt at a con.
> I couldn't write the same thing in Spanish without using google translator.
> ...


Two mods and myself(not a mod) all said we should give the OP the benefit of the doubt.lane:


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Merseybob said:


> Excuse me as a relative Newby to this forum.
> 
> But reactions like that will surely put genuine Spaniards of posting on here if we assume that his broken English is an attempt at a con.
> I couldn't write the same thing in Spanish without using google translator.
> ...


Merseybob you might have a point and until I got used to this place I would have agreed with you but atleast here it is open and tolerant in the main. 

I think most would see the original post as a total joke and not due to its english. But still the OP would be welcomed back to explain himself or even if he declared the joke.

As for genuine spaniards I would think as many would be put off by a display of naivety as much as questioning this post.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> academic ...since the OP has neber replied...... wonder if he got scared off?:ranger:



So, this is our thread now. we can post whatever we like. So...... 'ow's yer bum fer spots. Oh bu**er, how do I delete that. Sorry pardon : :tongue1


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Carlosr said:


> Hi there!!!!
> 
> *I am an Spaniard living in London. I am now in Islington* Sorry my not brilliant English.
> 
> ...


*Highlighted like this above are from an native English speaker (IMO)*

I can remember that the lad wishing to open a strip club recived very little slack/beneit of the doubt.

A genuine member just joining is of course most welcome & more so if they are Spanish, speaking a little English (again IMO)


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

I think most translation packages would make perfect English of at least some of the text on a large post.

As for the general feel of this thread, I've seen similar things in other "pack" environments and it stunk then. If I see a bunch of Spaniards laughing at the guiri, which is extremely rare and usually juvenile types, I challenge them to repeat what they've said in bad Spanish, in English, or to shut their mouths.

I have many friends and relatives in the UK, and that post soundedd not too far off the type of Spanglish I've heard many times.

Long may political correctness rule, and may people be able to differentiate between it and arrogance.

If the guy is taking the pizz, he's done a great job of creating a storm in a teacup.


----------

